# Looking for Crawfish table plans



## Ryan5811 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am looking to build a crawfish table and can not find any plans or even a pic showing the legs. I would like it to be portable and put one maybe two plastic drums or garbage cans under it with hole to throw heads. Any help on design would be great or even ideas for any features. Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a crawfish table?

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ieo&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=lDAFUcGPBqHXygHm94CwDw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=1120&bih=571&q=crawfish%20table :sorcerer:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are pretty regional. I didn't even know they existed until I did a google. The only one I saw didn't have table legs. The drum supported the table-top.

From what I saw, you have a platform (table-top) that sits on or over a garbage can . Hole in the center to drop the crawfish parts that aren't edible. Cup holders , recesses for condiments, place for paper towels. Guess you could get as elaborate as your imagination lets you. 

You could build one like a bistro table . Enclose the bottom to hide the garbage can. Build foot-rests around it. Or just build a nice top and have the drum support the table top. Wrap the drum in pole wrap if you want it look nice.

Alternatively, you could just build the table with four legs with a bottom platform for the drum. Wrap the drum with oak pole wrap .Make the table out of matching oak.

Pole wrap is available at home centers.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

Depends on what you want. They can be a simple as a sheet of plywood with a hole for a garbage can to an extremely decorated piece of furniture. (I live in S Louisiana)

I've never used plans for furniture. Are you just looking for ideas or do you know what you want already?


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

sounds like a good table for us Maryland folks that like to eat crabs.:yes:


----------



## Ryan5811 (Mar 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Depends on what you want. They can be a simple as a sheet of plywood with a hole for a garbage can to an extremely decorated piece of furniture. (I live in S Louisiana)
> 
> I've never used plans for furniture. Are you just looking for ideas or do you know what you want already?


I was looking for ideas


----------



## Ryan5811 (Mar 15, 2012)

against_the_grain said:


> Those are pretty regional. I didn't even know they existed until I did a google. The only one I saw didn't have table legs. The drum supported the table-top.
> 
> From what I saw, you have a platform (table-top) that sits on or over a garbage can . Hole in the center to drop the crawfish parts that aren't edible. Cup holders , recesses for condiments, place for paper towels. Guess you could get as elaborate as your imagination lets you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I have seen them built from big old wire spools.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

With a hole in the middle and a way to remove the can underneath. Pretty cool I thought.


----------

